# Sega Genesis



## Lamnidae (May 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering how I may obtain samples, and/or midi's from genesis roms?  Most specifically Ecco: Tides of Time

Thanks


----------



## Cam (May 3, 2011)

inb4 crappy furry remixes of video game music


Also related [video=youtube;eeOLvh_DcEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeOLvh_DcEY[/video]


----------



## Lamnidae (May 3, 2011)

I'm not making a remix, I merely want some of the samples from that game, I am working on a project


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 3, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> Hey everyone, I was just wondering how I may obtain samples, and/or midi's from genesis roms?  Most specifically Ecco: Tides of Time
> 
> Thanks


mirsoft.info has a wide list of midis for many consoles

You might want to check it out.


----------



## Lamnidae (May 3, 2011)

Crap im a derp, just found a midi file will only import the pitches etc, but not the actual sounds >_< any way i can get the sound samples?


----------



## Lamnidae (May 3, 2011)

I now have the .gym files, all i need are the individual sound samples from them :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 4, 2011)

Why would you want to recieve samples from them?

Also, there might be a tracker that can run .gym files. AudioOverload may do, maybe even FamiTracker.


----------



## Vo (May 4, 2011)

From my little experience playing with midi, it seems that the file alone isn't enough. Depending on the sequencer and how it's called, the same file seems to be able to sound vastly different. I think that if you can't find existing audio files, all you can do to have accurate audio is run the game in an emulator and record the output.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 4, 2011)

I have no idea about sega trackers, but honestly it would be easiest to just sample what you want the old fashioned way. i.e. by recording it and manipulating it later. 

Trackers are a total bitch to work with at first, but they're addictive.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 4, 2011)

I can think of only one thing to do with it's samples;
Create a midi replacement of another song. Because that's what people do - "HEY I HAZ P0KEMANZ SAMPLES IN TUHU MUSIC"

If you were looking for the pitch, your reputation might have gone higher.


----------

